# Nanolex VS Gtechniq VS Aquartz (Cquartz)



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Nanolex professional paint sealant
Gtechniq C1
Aquartz paint and glass protection (Cquartz)

If cost wasn't a factor, which one would you choose and why?

Which one will be the most durable?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

C1 because in terms of durability i do believe it pips both, though it may not be by a great deal, but pretty sure it does in tests i've seen.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

You forgot to mention Optimum's Opti-Coat in this group of new coatings


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

There are only a handful of people in the UK with OOC and it is not widely known about Amused. 

Many more Glass/Si02 coatings will follow. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used C1 and very pleased with the results. Have not used the other two.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alan W said:


> There are only a handful of people in the UK with OOC and it is not widely known about Amused.
> 
> Many more Glass/Si02 coatings will follow. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W




I know which I'd take


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

may i know what that would be sir?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I know which I'd take


...and so do I! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

dohc-vtec said:


> Nanolex professional paint sealant
> Gtechniq C1
> Aquartz paint and glass protection (Cquartz)
> 
> ...


just one remark, the Aquartz is not the same formula as the upcoming C.quartz , so you cant compare yet.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the Cquartz going to be better then?


----------

